# Rachio Rain Sensor Solutions



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

So lately the local PWS I connect to have been very unreliable. One moment they are up on a map ready for me to connect to, and the next moment they aren't listed as an available station. Apparently this "disappearing" act is a known issue has I have searched on their forums many times.

My question is if there is a cheap rain sensor solution available that is compatible with the Rachio? I really only use the precipitation data anyways, so I don't think I need an entire weather station.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

No direct answer here. But, having come from a different irrigation platform (RainMachine) and having some of the same weather data reliability issues... I've found that I'm best served by keeping my waterings to manual program runs, rather than scheduled / metered starts.

Now, I just 'watch' the grass and wait for it to 'tell' me when to water - then, I hit it (manually) with a large dose.

Only because the weather data I was relying on previously was bonkers/terrible.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Selfish bump.


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

Is there not another nearby station that's up full-time?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Not one that logs precipitation, hence my problem. There are others within 15ish miles but I don't feel that is the best representation.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bumping one more time for possible solution...


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

What about a cheap add-on rain sensor that you screw into a gutter? Rachio FAQ on rain sensors.

They are about $10-20 on Amazon.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@adgattoni I've reviewed that, and that's actually the only resource I can find on my topic, but that doesn't exactly help in my situation.

It's my understanding that these sensors do not collect precipitation data, just determine if it is raining or not and allow for a "skip". My issue is collecting local, reliable precipitation data, which effects my soil moisture % level, which in turn drives my irrigation schedule.

For example- the PWS I am connected to right now is 15 miles away. It is the closest weather station that collects precipitation data. It rained at our house last week, but it did not register at the PWS and therefore Rachio did not account for that rainfall amount. My sprinkler system ended up running the next morning when it was not needed due to the rainfall during the previous day.

It seems like the only way around this is to buy a PWS and set it up at my exact location, but I was wondering if there was a better solution since I am just interested in capturing rainfall amounts.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

I've been looking into this as well. I really do not want to install a PWS, yet if I have to, then the Engineer in me will go crazy with a Davis Vantage Pro II Plus and that is unreasonable just to get precip rates. I looked into Netatmo however I understand WU has ended that partnership and connectivity issues are popping up. I scoured Ambient Weather for a solution as well; no joy.

The closest PWS to me is 1 mile away but is unreliable at best. The search continues...


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

@cnet24 Although I recently set up a Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus I was still looking around for a solution for this. Would the following work for you?

https://www.amazon.com/ECOWITT-Wire...ords=ecowitt&qid=1566093991&s=gateway&sr=8-13

You would still have to but the GW1000 gateway however it isn't too pricey...


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@avionics12 that looks like it would work. I don't see that it is compatible directly with Rachio but I guess the GW1000 allows for that? Also, I think I'm leaning toward a PWS now. If I'm going to connect to something in my yard, I guess I might as well get temps, wind speeds, etc as well.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

@cnet24 IIRC the Rachio can use WU data which Ecowitt can transmit. I went down the PWS trail; the engineer in me ran rampant as usual...



My PWS was a blast to research and install. Plus, now I better understand a few more things about weather.

I just had to add the post light at the top for bling...



There are many good weather stations out in the wild that will accomplish your original goal; best of luck finding the right one for you.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

instead of monitoring rain fall to determine when to run, have you looked into soil moisture monitoring? I believe you can find them these days. This would be the most accurate as it only allows the sprinkler to run when the soil is dry enough.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

The soil moisture sensors:

1. Do you need one for each zone? 
2. Does it still run on the schedule, what is it just kick on as soon as the soil is dry enough, no matter what time of day or night or day of the week it is? What does it basically say "OK, it's time to kick on" and check this with moisture, and then either come on or not? 
3. My concern would be more than one zone trying to come on at the same time in this scenario. If I do anything, each zone will basically be designed to handle the max capacity of my well/pump. Which isn't much. Two zones won't be able to run simultaneously, there will be insufficient pressure and GPM.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Hmm, you guys are making me think I should just go ahead an install a Davis PWS this Fall and forego the rigamarole of trying to rely on unknown PWS in my area next Spring.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

From my reading, usually the soil sensor acts like the standard rain sensor. It sends a bypass signal until the moisture gets below a certain threshold. So if you have the controller scheduled to irrigate every Wednesday and on Wednesday the sensor says the moisture is above the threshold, then the system will not irrigate until the following scheduled day (In this scenario, Wednesday). So it's really just preventing irrigation cycles. One for your whole yard, or one for each zone, probably depends on the individual controller. I don't have any experience, just considering one myself...


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Hmmm. So when it does run, does it run the full cycle, or shut off the second a bit of moisture hits it?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Great question and I don't know but I would have to assume it only checks before the cycle begins. The regular old school rain sensors must work that way also right?


----------

